# Machine gun shoot



## smoky10 (Oct 17, 2005)

Yesterday a BIL and I went to a machine gun shoot at knob Creek Range in West Point,Ky. You can't imagine the amount and types of weapons there, everything from automatic pistols, hand cranked Gatlin guns, 30s, 45s, mini guns, and even a 76mm howatzer. On saturday there was a couple of tanks there. I'm not a gun lover, don't even own one anymore, but I found this to be exciting, the noise, the vibration, and the smell. I know the soldiers fighting in the east won't agree with me on this. If you like guns and haven't been to one you should go.


----------



## ryannmphs (Oct 17, 2005)

So were you able to keep a handfull of shells so you can make some pens?  Or at least trade the shells with other pen turners for other supplies?

Glad you had a good time.

Ryan


----------



## BogBean (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smoky10_
> <br />I'm not a gun lover, don't even own one anymore



Wow...Smoky, You are a brave man. I could not go asleep at night without my Colt 1911A1 within reach...


----------



## Jim Boyd (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryannmphs_
> <br />So were you able to keep a handfull of shells so you can make some pens?  Or at least trade the shells with other pen turners for other supplies?
> 
> Glad you had a good time.
> ...


I want to see a pen made with the 76mm shell[8D]


----------



## ryannmphs (Oct 17, 2005)

I've got my glock 27 in reach every night.  Looking at getting the wife a springfield XD-9 subcompact for Christmas (she has the most fun shooting this model)  I'm also looking for a home defense shotgun (current leader is a mossberg 590)

Ryan


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryannmphs_
> <br />I've got my glock 26 in reach every night.  Looking at getting the wife a springfield XD-9 subcompact for Christmas (she has the most fun shooting this model)  I'm also looking for a home defense shotgun (current leader is a mossberg 590)
> 
> Ryan



.44 mag. at the bed, .45 cal. cap and ball revolver, fully loaded on dresser, .22 rifle at front door, 12 ga. shotgun at back door, .22 pistol at desk and about a dozen tomahawks within reach most places in house. Still trying to train my rattlesnake to bite only unfriendlies. []


----------



## smoky10 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryannmphs_
> <br />So were you able to keep a handfull of shells so you can make some pens?  Or at least trade the shells with other pen turners for other supplies?
> 
> Glad you had a good time.
> ...


Thats where I get the shells for my pens. I pick them up or out of the garbage. This weekend you could pick them up with a snow scoop.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 17, 2005)

Tom, I had some friends go to that this weekend. They haven't given me a sitrep yet. [] Ryan, check out the Ithaca Model 37. The last new one I saw (10 years ago, but the still make them) still had all steel parts in the reciever. The Model 37 is my trusty shooter when bird hunting. I've even shot trap and skeet with it and I load my own shells (hot) and it has never given me the slightest problem. Not bad for an inexpensive little shotgun. Just another option.


----------



## smoky10 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


Frank, maybe you should check into one of those mini guns, at 6000rpm you could take out anything within a mile or so.[]


----------



## Ligget (Oct 17, 2005)

Frank, what are you trying to protect??
Have you had a delivery of Amboyna burl? LOL
[][]


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> <br />.44 mag. at the bed, .45 cal. cap and ball revolver, fully loaded on dresser, .22 rifle at front door, 12 ga. shotgun at back door, .22 pistol at desk and about a dozen tomahawks within reach most places in house. Still trying to train my rattlesnake to bite only unfriendlies. []



Frank, you sound as bad as me. [] 9mm Sig in my night stand drawer, .38 Special S&W in LOML's night stand drawer, .357 Mag S&W in the safe at the foot of the bed and shotguns at various other stashes throughout the house.


----------



## BogBean (Oct 17, 2005)

[/quote]
a dozen tomahawks within reach most places in house.
[/quote]

Frank,
I like to throw hawks also. They do make a good weapon. I just bought a French Lady Hawk. Picture below...





<br />


----------



## Dario (Oct 17, 2005)

Don't own a gun (yet) but planning on getting a carbine sized gun.  Not into pistol much nor into shotguns or full length rifle (not bashing any of them, just my preference).  Something in the size of Galil or a bit longer is ideal.

Anyone here willing to recomend a brand/model?  I can take answers offline if you wish.

Thanks!

Chuck...I like that hawk.


----------



## rtjw (Oct 17, 2005)

Why do you all need so many weapons. I dont have any, I know Ninjitsu, and seven other Japanese words!!![]


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 17, 2005)

Just in case, Johnny, just in case. [] Actually, I hunt and have been known to enter shooting competitions from time to time.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BogBean_
> <br />


a dozen tomahawks within reach most places in house.
[/quote]

Frank,
I like to throw hawks also. They do make a good weapon. I just bought a French Lady Hawk. Picture below...




<br />
[/quote]


I like the looks of that Frenchie. Not the best throwing, but fine in close quarters hand to hand fighting.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing "bad" at all. Some folks might think we are paranoid. My home is remote, not another house in sight. Even though the Sheriff is a friend, his patrols are stretched thin and a half hour response would be considered quick. The rifle and shotgun are actually more for 4 legged critters than others. The tomahawks are part of my eclectic collections. In fact, I haven't kilt anyone with a 'hawk in months.  BTW, the shotgun is a Remington 870. No shotguns made more reliable.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> <br />Why do you all need so many weapons. I dont have any, I know Ninjitsu, and seven other Japanese words!!![]



Johnny, "need" is something open to interpretation. For most gun owning Americans, the firearm is a tool. Most tools are designed for specific tasks. My .22 single action revolver just won't do for deer hunting during muzzle loading season nor will it fit in with a 1776 style reenactment, etc. I own only two firearms designed just for personal defense, both pocket sized .22 semi-auto pistols. In my lifetime, I have had to display firearms three times at the ready for personal defense. Never, thankfully, did I have to shoot anyone. But the presence was an effective deterrent. This is a complex subject that stirs emotions no matter what side of the issue you stand on.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ligget_
> <br />Frank, what are you trying to protect??
> Have you had a delivery of Amboyna burl? LOL
> [][]



"Frank, what are you trying to protect??"
Mark, the answer is: family, friends, freedom.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 17, 2005)

With respect to all, I am bowing out of this thread. This subject flames passions like almost no other. And I am both ugly and stubborn enough to be a Second Amendment poster boy. I don't want to be the one responsible for another blow-up here. Happy to have private discourse with anyone on this subject. Feel free to write me off-forum.


----------



## woodbutcher (Oct 17, 2005)

12 rifles 1 870 remington 12 guage and 3 pistols keep me company. Never shot anyone and never want to. Life is precious no matter wich end of the gun you are on.  really dolike my throwing hawks. Primitive weapons (black powder) are my specialty. Used to compete nationally w 45-100 Sharps Model 1874. Brain, neck and back injuries ended that in 1993. Can't climb trees or walk too far so hunting is gone too. I really do miss the competion shooting. 


                        Jim    []


----------



## BogBean (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> Anyone here willing to recomend a brand/model?  I can take answers offline if you wish.


Dario,
Do you have a caliber in mind?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 17, 2005)

FYI


Firearm Statistics

Gun Injuries and Deaths Among Young People 


In 1998 (the most recent year for which there are statistics) 10 young people a day died from gunshot.


Gun homicide is the fourth leading cause of death for young people 10-14 years of age and the second leading cause of death for young people 15-24. [National Center for Health Statistics, 1997.]


Gunshot wounds are the leading cause of death for both African-American and white teenage males [Journal of the American Medical Association].


One in six parents say they know a child who accidentally shot himself or herself with a gun [Harvard School of Public Health].



Guns and Suicide 


A youth aged 10-19 committed suicide with a gun every six hours in 1995 -- 1,449 young people in one year [National Center for Health Statistics, 1997].


At a national level, emergency room data verify that suicide attempts with firearms are almost always fatal -- for every gun suicide, there is less than one nonfatal injury. [Journal of the American Medical Association, 1995].


Suicide is nearly 5 times more likely to occur in a household with a gun than in a household without a gun. [Kellerman, A.L. et al., N Engl J Med 327, 1993.]



The US Compared to Other Countries 


In 1996, 2 people were murdered by handguns in New Zealand, 15 in Japan, 106 in Canada, 213 in Germany, and 9,390 in the United States. [FBI Uniform Crime Report]


Nine out of ten young people who are murdered in industrialized countries are slain in the United States [United Nations Childrenâ€™s Fund report, "The Progress of Nations" quoted in St. Paul Pioneer Press, 9/26/93].



The US Compared to Other Countries 


Guns kept in the home for self-protection are 43 times more likely to kill a family member or friend than to kill in self-defense. [ Kellermann and Reay, N.E. Journal of Medicine] 


Every two years, more Americans die of gunshot than there were American soldiers killed during the entire Vietnam War [National Center for Health Statistics, Department of Defense Almanac].


----------



## ryannmphs (Oct 17, 2005)

William, I know what side of the fence you are on from your post, and I respectfully disagree.  I will not dispute the 2nd amendment on this board, there are several others that I do that on, and that is there purpose.

Dario, email me and I can point you to some boards where you can ask that question and get responses from many firearms enthusiasts (not that we don't have any here [] )

And I, like Frank, will (try to) bow out of further posting to this thread.

Ryan


----------



## BogBean (Oct 17, 2005)

I will also bow out but I want to say one more thing. Some people are quick to bring up gun injuries and deaths but they fail to put in the numbers that guns save...


----------



## guts (Oct 17, 2005)

guns don't kill people,people kill people!!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 17, 2005)

Interestingly enough, I do own a few firearms, mostly heirloom shotguns.  I have hunted in the past, and have no problem with hunting and displaying game as most newspapers do every season.  Nothing tastes better than fresh country fried deer backstrap with a big helping of hominy grits served at a deer camp.

I do have a problem with the habit of some to store loaded firearms around the house for defense.  I firmly believe this is looking for trouble.  It troubles me that there are those who have greater security for their power tools than their firearms.

None of this is intended to attack anyone on this forum.  I simply provided the statistics available as an effort to encourage gun safety.  If I did that poorly and in a way taken by anyone as an "anti Second Amendment" stance, I apologise. [B)]


----------



## woodbutcher (Oct 17, 2005)

The anti gun lobby uses all gun related deaths as "accidental". This includes gang members who kill each other with an unpleasant regularity. These people are included in the 10 to 24 yr age group. The actual "accidental" gunshot deaths are about 1/10th of the stated figures. Not to say those #'s are anything to be proud of but they are more realistic. The American Medical Association probably didn't mention that you are over 7000 (seven thousand) times more likely to be accidentally killed by a licensed physician than an accidental shooting. I don't know anyone accidentally was killed in a situation with a firearm but know several who are R I P thanks to a Dr. Please don't take offense as none is intended. I grew up on a farm and have had posession of a firearm since the age of 6 yrs. I am presently 58. As noted above I value my weapons and keep them reasonably safe. For the most part they are simply tools. On the other hand a locked or unloaded gun is useless if a need arises. Our freedom has a price and it is up to us to set the example for others to follow. I'll stop now and sit on my hands. Thanks for listening,


                                               []


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (Oct 17, 2005)

I gave up hunting and fishing and took up drinking when I got my first divorce. Got back into fishing and gave up drinking during my second marriage. Got divorced again, gave up fishing for woodworking! Sold my Colt 1911 a number of years ago, but kept my two Ithaca 37 12 Ga. and a U.S.M.C issue Springfield 1903 A3 .30-06. 
I was having a problem with theft and lost a few things from my car and yard including a motorcycle. The thieves came back a couple of days later for my other bike, not knowing I was home. As one of them was almost over the fence, I fired the .45 in the air, they left and I never had a theft problem again.


----------



## Doghouse (Oct 17, 2005)

keep this civil.  If you don't like guns sorry but don't read the thread. 

 I am saying this not pro or anti guns, but as a moderator.


----------



## BogBean (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey, moderator...This has been civil...Are you on a power trip or what....


----------



## arjudy (Oct 17, 2005)

Glock 17, Remington 11-87 12 guage, Remington 870 Supermagnum, Marlin model 60 .22 rifle and a concealed carry license.



<br />


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 17, 2005)

To butcher a great movie line, "I love the smell of testosterone in the morning!"


----------



## GregMuller (Oct 17, 2005)

As a Police Officer in this great country I of course own a gun. Two in fact. I do not have any loaded weapons in my house because regardless of how well you train your kids, they will be curious. This has been proven in at least four studies conducted on the subject. As far as statistics go there is a child under 16, not gang related, injuried or killed by a gun in an accidental shooting every day in this country. If you feel you must have a gun in your house for protection please take precautions and lock it up away from any kids, weather they are your kids or any other kids that are in your house.


----------



## woodwish (Oct 18, 2005)

Don't own a gun, don't want one, never did- BUT, both of my neighbors have a bunch and I am happy for them (and all of you that own them).  I've read all the stats about the problems with guns, but I also read about all the people permanently disabled by power tools and I have a shop full.  Don't want a machine gun but this sounded like fun, also don't want a monster truck but they also look like fun.  In other words just because I don't own any doesn't mean you shouldn't.  I hope if I ever need one I can call my neighbor!


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 18, 2005)

Knobb Creek, my son bugs me to go there every year when they have the big shoot. Nothing like seeing, hearing and feeling the firepower they bring out. 

I quit hunting big game long time ago, still hunt varmits and birds and have killed, wounded, mamed alot of paper, cardboard and bowling pins over the years.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GregMuller_
> <br />I do not have any loaded weapons in my house because regardless of how well you train your kids, they will be curious.


Greg, I come from a law enforcement family and spent three years in the field myself. One of the first things I was taught, and taught my own kids is that there is no such thing as an unloaded weapon. Too many people have been shot with them. Firearms safety is paramount. But you know this. []


----------



## smoky10 (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />Knobb Creek, my son bugs me to go there every year when they have the big shoot. Nothing like seeing, hearing and feeling the firepower they bring out.
> 
> I quit hunting big game long time ago, still hunt varmits and birds and have killed, wounded, mamed alot of paper, cardboard and bowling pins over the years.


Anthony, can you imagine up to 100 automatic weapons firing at one time, the noise, the dust flying just from the concussion. They sit up targets, old cars, boats, appliances, and Lp gas cylinders(empty) and blow them away.


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Oct 18, 2005)

My goodness, WHERE do you people live that you need that much security?? We don't even lock our doors at night!![]


----------



## ryannmphs (Oct 18, 2005)

Ok, I know I said I would not respond, but I have to respond to Bev.  I live in the city of Memphis, TN.  I used to be in an unicorporated area, but was annexed into the city.  Shortly after that several houses went up for sale, no biggie, but the people that moved in were not the, um how do I say, the best neighbors.  If you stand in my yard and look to the street, the second house on the right.  They were evicted and all of their belongings thrown to the street.  Part of the reason for eviction was stealing electricty and/or drug use and selling.
Now look to the left, again 2 houses down, well, there was a meth lab that was busted.  I've had to call the police a few times to report various activities, the quickest response time has been on the order of 30-45 minutes, and the police substation for my area is about 1 mile away.

Also, the Supreme Court of the U.S. has rulled that the police are not required to provide individual protection (so things like restraining orders are really useless).  So, while if the need arises that I NEED to call the police, I will, but I will not wait to protect or my family or my neighbors if I have to.

Yes, I am working a plan to move out of the city soon, but even then I will take responsibility for my families safety and protection.

BTW, I grew up in a small town in MN where did not lock the doors at night, until small items started disapearing.  yeah, no matter where you are, the bad guys will eventually go there for the "easy" targets.

I hope I in now way offended anybody, these are just my personal view and opinions.

Ryan


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (Oct 18, 2005)

I live between Chicago and "Skary Gary", Gary, Indiana. Gary was the murder apital of America for a while. It's not exactly a rural area. There are parts of this "wonderful" metropolitan area that I just don't go to, no matter what. Just being white and going there would get me robbed, beaten or even killed.


----------



## rtparso (Oct 18, 2005)

Well since this is staying civilized I will tag in I own several firearms. LOML and I are empty nesters and I keep some of them loaded. When my kids and grandkids are home I lock up all of the firearms. I have a drawer that has a lock from Rockler (like PN 98998) installed. If I need to I can rip the drawer open but every one will know. I also taught my daughter to shoot (she hates guns) and have taken my son in law out shooting (just a friendly reminder). My nephew comes to visit and I take him shooting. I let him shoot my shoot gun with a hair trigger (worked by a gunsmith) and he learned not to put his finger on the trigger until he wants to shoot. I have both hunter safety and LE type firearms training. I consider firearms training a must if you have firearms. If I screw up in the shop it hurts but if I screw up with a firearm it may be final. And yes I carry at times (mostly at night when I must go out). For all those who believe in self defense remember that on the average a justified shooting is going to cost you $50,000 in legal fees and that you will live the rest of your life knowing you took a life. Just something to think about before you have to use a firearm. BTW I have also received training on how to de-escalate situations and it is much more satisfying to talk someone down then to restrain them (personal and professional choice). Sorry if I am long winded.


----------



## BogBean (Oct 19, 2005)

I said I would not post to this topic again. I should have said I would not post to second amendment discussions. 
Ron, I agree with most of what you said but why would it bother me to take a life of a person trying to take mine?  A person does not always have time to talk to an armed intruder but using a firearm should be the last resort. Flee if you can, fight only if you have to. My first line of defence is a can of pepper spray which is good for bears or humans. I think everyone should carry a cell phone and a can of strong pepper spray. My list of firearms are:

AK47 7.62X39 Russian ( Being a Vietnam Vet I am fond of the AK47)
Saige 7.62X39 Russian
S&W Model 10 .38 Special
S&W model 39  9mm
North American Arms .22 pocket revolver
Remington 12ga shotgun. BBL cut to 18 1/4 inches for self defence.
Benelli 12ga shotgun 28 inch bbl for hunting
2 Tomahawks for fun...


----------



## rtparso (Oct 19, 2005)

As I said think about it before you have to use it be ready and shoot if you must. If the time comes to shoot you had better not stop to think, you better not stop to talk. Draw Fire 123 call the cops to contact the victims next of kin. If it isn't muscle memory leave the gun at home.


----------

